# Job experience to get work permit?



## fjols (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I am married to a Chinese girl and of course we are considering moving to China in the near future.

I have a special danish education where I go to work for 10 months of each year during this education, so I feel myself I got 4 years of working experience. The Chinese government does not feel the same.
My education is with IT if that matters.

My friend, with the same education, was rejected a work permit in China because he did not have 2 years of work experience.

Can this be true that I have to work 2 years in another country before moving to China?
If it is, is there any way I can work there earlier, legally of course?


----------

